# From the Lawrence, KS area Craigslist



## Rivnut (Jul 9, 2021)

1962 schwinn. needs restoration - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

vintage schwinn bicycle. needs restoration. the parts ￼appear to be ￼original. for sale in baldwin city $200 obo



					lawrence.craigslist.org


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2021)

Pedals for sure not original and I don’t think the wheel set is either. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 10, 2021)

I only know that I’m not driving 40 miles to look at it. 😎


----------



## phantom (Jul 10, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I only know that I’m not driving 40 miles to look at it. 😎



What is 40 miles in that area, about 1/2 and hour?  40 miles from me going either South or East can be an easy 2 hours.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 10, 2021)

40 miles for that bike (for me anyway) would be a waste of gas and time. 4 miles maybe, but not 40😎. Maybe for $40 I’d go look at it.  Google maps says it’s actually 37.8 miles and will take 40 minutes.  I got my masters degree from Baker University in Baldwin City. Not a bad little town.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 10, 2021)

Looks like a double straight bar frame. 
I'd go see it for sure.
I'll bet they'd go lower


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2021)

One of Schwinn's odd ball frames for sure . V/r Shawn


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jul 11, 2021)

I've actually had my eye on this one for a while. Unfortunately, it's a few hours away from home. It's definitely a frame I want, but not for $200.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 12, 2021)

I just talked to the seller. Tires are 26 x 2.125, no “Schwinn Tubular…..” stamped into the rims. ☹️


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jul 12, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I just talked to the seller. Tires are 26 x 2.125, no “Schwinn Tubular…..” stamped into the rims. ☹️



Really? Knowing that I could squeeze a set of balloon tires between the fork and chain stays would be a plus in my books. Then again, I would want to customize this bike, not necessarily restore it.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 12, 2021)

besides the price of the bike, what would you pay ME to drive (80 miles), pick it up, and ship it to you? 😎


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jul 12, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> besides the price of the bike, what would you pay ME to drive (80 miles), pick it up, and ship it to you? 😎



At that price, I'd rather drive 500 miles and get it myself! 🤣

In all seriousness though, I don't have that kind of money to play with right now. I've got enough projects as it is, and unless a project is cheap enough and close enough, I can't really justify taking on more back burner builds.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 12, 2021)

Exactly. Wednesday I’m scheduled to go take a look at a pair of original 60s something Typhoons for $75 for the pair or $40 each plus some parts. Sadly, none are the straight bar frames.


----------

